# Digestive Enzymes for the Senior Dog?



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I’m looking for digestive help for my 8.5 year old GSD, Tosca. She’s already on Probiotics (Proviable), but I believe enzymes may add that additional boost she needs.

Do you guys recommend going for human or dog specific enzymes? (My main concern with this one is quality of the supplement, but I also want to make sure the formula works well for dogs) https://www.renewlife.com/digestmore-ultra.html These are some I’ve used in the past for a different dog, but it’s been so long that I can’t remember how well they worked for him. I’m absolutely open to other recommendations. Any advice is much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've used Prozyme (in the red bottle)for dogs on and off for years. It seems to be a good quality enzyme product, and it's not terribly expensive.
https://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Prozyme-Enzyme-Food-Supplement/228000.aspx


I have no idea why there are so many products by that name in different packages and with different labels. The red one is the only one I've ever bought.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I give Optagest. It has both enzymes and prebiotics.


----------

